# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Игры  и конкурсы для однополой компании

## Колчак

Предлагаю поделитьсяиграми и конкурсами для однополых компаний, т.е. только для мужчин или только дя женщин

----------


## Орбита

*Колчак*,

Выскажу свое мнение. Я не думаю, что следует разбивать тему конкурсов на мелкие разделы. Любой ведущий сможет выбрать и переделать под себя из множества предложенных игр и конкурсов те, что смогут хорошо пойти в "однополых", как вы выразились, компаниях. Я также считаю, что из всех мероприятий, которые мы здесь обсуждаем, мало найдется совершенно "однополых". По крайней мере, имея 20-летний стаж работы, я ни разу на таком не работала. Если это принципиальные "мальчишники" или "девичники", то в свадебных темах о них много чего было писано.Или вы имеете в виду какие-то особенные программы?

----------


## Ильич

Предлагаю выполоть однополую тему и поместить ее по назначению! В Игры. А, новичку, тезке извесного морского офицера, предложить прежде чем создавать темы осмотреться, представиться, прописаться и вливаться.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Мое сочуствие Наталье Макнатой. Добавили ей опять работы...

----------


## Sens

А мне идея нравится, только переименовать в "мальчишник-девичник".

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ага! и ведь  вправду бывают юбилеи небольшие или теже выпускные-где только курсанты(парни) или девчонки(пединститут например) так что-попробуйте по делу написать,а не пинать новичка! :smile: 
конкурс только для девчонок-"принеси то,принеси это" -что ещё?

----------


## optimistka17

Ирочка Буквально три дня назад я отвечала на аналогичный вопрос. Перечислила , если не ошибаюсь не менее 10 игр только для девчонок. Я не хочу пинать новичка. Но ему лень прочесть написанное, а мне должно быть не лень писать еще раз? Не хочу. Лучше для тебя поищу где это было и сделаю повтор...

----------


## Марья

> конкурс только для девчонок-"принеси то,принеси это" -что ещё?


ой, сколько раз только я поднимала эту тему - однополые компании. Но ее сразу забрасывали другими постами и кроме вот этой, что Иришка указала, я так и ничем и не разжилась. А у меня вечная катастрофа на 8 марта - коллектив поликлиники, где на 60 человек один мужчина-водитель и все. Уж не знаю - за что они меня терпят, поскольку развлечь их могу только играми из книжечки для детских развлечений (там все конкурсы бесполые)
Так что я - ЗА эту тему. !!!

----------


## Януська

Вывод, поддерживаем белогвардейское движение! :biggrin:

----------


## strannix

А ведь *Колчак*,
 помочь просит, просмотрите его посты. Кто знает где есть подсказали бы человеку,а не ругали. Да может тема не там, где надо, но такие ситуации имеют место. У меня среди новогодних вечеров в баре попался один такой вечер. Я часто заранее не знал что за компания будет в баре( хозяйка бара говорила только сколько народу будет) . И  вот зайдя в бар я слегка был шокирован-в баре одни мужики! Такой "бар голубая устрица " местного пошиба. Пришлось в срочном порядке менять программу, искать танцовщиц и др.  По конкурсам, уже и не вспомню. что проводил, как-то все покатилось само собой. Но напряжение было ужасное т.к. не был готов к такой ситуации.

----------


## Марья

> Вывод, поддерживаем белогвардейское движение!


дядька Колчак до того, как коммуняк громить, Арктику осваивал, ученым был известным. Блин, а красавчик какой был.... Абыдно, не за то жись положил. А сокровища его, что он через всю Сибирь вез, так до сих пор и не нашли.....

----------


## Януська

> дядька Колчак до того, как коммуняк громить, Арктику осваивал, ученым был известным. Блин, а красавчик какой был.... Абыдно, не за то жись положил. А сокровища его, что он через всю Сибирь вез, так до сих пор и не нашли.....


Енто ты передачу недавно по телеку про него смотрела? Не боись я тоже смотрела и про него, и про жену его с полюбовницей, и про то как он в Харбине от красных пряталси, и про сокровища, которые он куда-то затырил тоже. Так что попрошу не употреблять слово "коммуняки", небось 2/3 жизни при них прожили и ничего, не померли, наоборот вон какие вумные выросли.

----------


## Раюшка

Прям урок истории какой-то... для однополой компании...:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Ларисочка

> Прям урок истории какой-то... для однополой компании


:biggrin: 
А я, если честно,увидев название темы, дурное подумала....В комментариях к ролику тамады,который Ильичу пондравился,ребята выложили своё видео. Что-то типа "Мужские забавы",гляньте,оченно подходит к данной темке.

----------


## Марья

*Януська*,
 нееееее, я по телеку давно ничего не смотрела. От нас Омск недалеко, а Колчак в Омске республику собирался учреждать, его и называли Правитель Омский. А у нас он демобилизацию объявлял, всех мужиков под гребенку забирали.




> Прям урок истории какой-то... для однополой компании...


Раюш, а че делать то? все равно пока никто не разбежался написать игры для однополых.... я и сама не разбежалась, потому что нет их у меня....




> Так что попрошу не употреблять слово "коммуняки",


это слово я употребляю только для определения в контексте того времени, а товарищи-рэволюционэры вызывали мое восхищение только в возрасте сопливого пионерства

----------


## Ларисочка

А я за партию(классе в 4-м)в случае-чего жизнь собиралась отдать  :Pioneer: ! Друзья до сих пор вспоминают,как разводили меня. Я думала,что они на полном серьезе,а они...эх! Зато теперь мы о какие: :Pioneer Smoke:

----------


## Януська

> А у нас он демобилизацию объявлял, всех мужиков под гребенку забирали.


Интересно куда это их забирали? Слово ДЕМОБИЛИЗАЦИЯ означает наоборот роспуск армии, наверное ты с МОБИЛИЗАЦИЕЙ перепутала :) 



> а товарищи-рэволюционэры вызывали мое восхищение только в возрасте сопливого пионерства


 Видимо я из этого возраста еще не вышла.  Хотя речь идет не о восхищении, а об элементарном уважении к прошлому своей страны.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

конкурс для "любой однополой компании"-самый трезвый-итак,вызываем энное кол-во участников и просим их по очереди назвать цифры от 1 до 30,при этом каждое числительное ,которое оканчивается на "3" либо делится на "3"-заменить на выражение" я самый трезвый"-проверено действует безотказно.....несмотря на все старания,кто-нить обязательно ошибётся,задача ведущего запутать игроков и не по порядку а в разнобой просить называть числительные......


2. проговорить пословицы

3. любые викторины,аукционы,лотереи...

4. нарисовать портреты

5 буриме

----------


## Орбита

Девочки - мальчики! 
Вот сколько бы вы не пытались игры и конкурсы разделить на группы: однополые/двуполые ( не нравится мне такое определение изначально, ну фиг с ним), ничего не получается. Потому что много есть игр, которые можно приспособить под вышеназванное определение. И многие из них перечислены в темке "Игры и конкурсы". Надо просто еще раз просмотреть и выбрать то, что больше подходит под ВАШУ компанию.




> конкурс для "любой однополой компании"-самый трезвый-итак,вызываем энное кол-во участников и просим их по очереди назвать цифры от 1 до 30,при этом каждое числительное ,которое оканчивается на "3" либо делится на "3"-заменить на выражение" я самый трезвый"-проверено действует безотказно.....несмотря на все старания,кто-нить обязательно ошибётся,задача ведущего запутать игроков и не по порядку а в разнобой просить называть числительные......
> 
> 
> 2. проговорить пословицы
> 
> 3. любые викторины,аукционы,лотереи...
> 
> 4. нарисовать портреты
> 
> 5 буриме


Это еще раз подтверждает мои слова.

Поверьте, я не из вредности. Вы сами в этом убедитесь.

----------


## Колчак

Вам всё это так просто кажется наверное потому, что вы никогда с этим не сталкивались! Сколько я в интернее, во всякой литературе не искал конкурсы для мужчин, ничего весёлого и интересного я не нашёл! Ну если вас конечно устраивает игра в дартс? Или же древняя и же никому не интересая игра "А у меня в штанах"! Не знаю.....на мой взгляд, если я завтра предложу поиграть МВДэшникам в дартс, останусь без зарплаты

----------


## Марья

> Интересно куда это их забирали? Слово ДЕМОБИЛИЗАЦИЯ означает наоборот роспуск армии, наверное ты с МОБИЛИЗАЦИЕЙ перепутала :)


Естесственно, я оговорилась.



> а об элементарном уважении к прошлому своей страны.


историю я уважаю. Я просто оставляю за собой право НЕ УВАЖАТЬ людей, ее творящих. Янусь, ты просто опять вредничаешь? Почему-то я уверена, что ты тоже такого мнения как и я, просто поспорить хочешь?

*А чтобы не засорять именно эту тему, хочу спросить у всех, может откроем тему, где не флудить можно будет, а разговаривать о важном, интересном, но к нашей работе не имеющем отношения - истории, литературе, музыке, кино и т.д. и т.п...*

----------


## Орбита

*Колчак*,

Вы на меня обижаетесь что ли? За что конкретно? За то, что посоветовала вам поискать игры в давно уже существующей темке, а не изобретать новую? Или за то, что не перечислила специально дя вас конкурсы, которые уже есть на форуме, но которые при наличии фантазии можно слегка обновить и подогнать для вашего мероприятия.




> Ну если вас конечно устраивает игра в дартс? Или же древняя и же никому не интересая игра "А у меня в штанах"!


Подобные игры я не проводила никогда и не собираюсь проводить в дальнейшем. Не понимаю, почему вы их приписываете мне?




> Не знаю.....на мой взгляд, если я завтра предложу поиграть МВДэшникам в дартс, останусь без зарплаты


А если вы уж так боитесь остаться без зарплаты, то попробуйте все-таки пролистать на форуме странички с играми, конкурсами, кричалками, загадками, песенками-переделками...Не забудьте заглянуть в пофессиональные прраздники, там много материала для ваших МВДэшников ( сама лично выкладывала кое-что). И если после этого экскурса вы ничего не найдете для себя (такого просто быть не может), сообщите мне и я лично, клянусь, специально для вас напишу эти самые игры!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

А я поддерживаю *Орбита*, - если НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ - то для этого есть "Доска объявлений", где тока выложить надо просьбу и форумчане откликнуться и, по возможности, дадут сЦылки...

----------


## optimistka17

Мне даже неловко, что наверно третий раз повторяюсь по поводу однополой компании. Ведь хоть и не копирую свои сообщения, но пишу -то ведь об одном и том же. Возьмем например чисто женский коллектив Для начала застольное
1 Игра "Угадай мелодию"
2Викторина "Кто лучше знает именинницу(Коллектив, фирму и тд)
3 Песенный конкурс"Кто кого перепоет?"
4Сказки для взрослых
5Конкурс комплиментов(от А до Я либо на каждую букву имени юбиляра или названия фирмы)
6Чепуха"Вопрос"-"Ответ"
7Музыкальная шкатулка или Музыкальный мячик(по типу фантов)
8Любая практически Хлопалка или Кричалка, которую выложили на Форуме
9"По секрету Вам скажу"
10 Рыбалка
11Конкурс пословиц и поговорок у труде...
12 Буриме
13Шляпа(Мысли),-просто надо подборку сделать только женскими голосами,а в конце для прикола один раз бас
Немного подвижные конкурсы
1Коллективная рисовалка
2 Принцесса на горошине
3Любая собиралка(Собрать виртуальную косметичку, Принести предмет на стул, когда поодному стулу убирается...)
4Цветные танцы
5 Танец "Зеркало"(Повторяем за кем-то движения)

Опять же это все по памяти. Если постараться,-можно практически столько же дописать еще... Но ведь это все уже на Форуме БЫЛО! Кому надо,-почему ж не ищут , не читают? Для чего повторы таких сообщений?

----------


## Януська

> Янусь, ты просто опять вредничаешь? Почему-то я уверена, что ты тоже такого мнения как и я, просто поспорить хочешь?


Эх, спорить я лУблУ :))) Но извини, Марьяш, мнения у нас с тобой разные, на самом деле, если абстрагироваться от конкретных исторических личностей, я (и пусть меня закидают камнями) действительно сторонница социалистических идей. Не пишу коммунистических, так как настоящий коммунизм во многом утопия, поэтому именно социализм. И голосую я всегда на выборах за компартию, хотя понимаю, что сейчас это формальная оппозиция. И меня многое возмущает в нашей сегодняшней жизни. На последних выборах, я пришла с дочкой голосовать, а в руках у нее был красный флажок. Так тетки на избирательном участке на меня налетели, типа: Агитация запрещена!!! И давай у моего ребенка выдирать из рук флажок. Но меня надо знать, я этим теткам там дала просраться! Долго помнить будут :mad: И все это происходило на фоне того, что по всему городу висели агитационные билборды "Единой России"...а маленький флажок в руках пятилетнего ребенка видите ли помешал :mad: Ненавижу это лицемерие и эту псевдо-демократию!




> А чтобы не засорять именно эту тему, хочу спросить у всех, может откроем тему, где не флудить можно будет, а разговаривать о важном, интересном, но к нашей работе не имеющем отношения - истории, литературе, музыке, кино и т.д. и т.п...


Полностью поддерживаю!

----------


## optimistka17

Зачем еще одну тему создавать?
 А чем вас не устраивает тема"Размышления о жизни , о семье , о счастье и ВООБЩЕ"? Только тема эта не задерживается долго на первой странице. Вот и сейчас она на второй...

----------


## Марья

> я (и пусть меня закидают камнями) действительно сторонница социалистических идей.


Ян, не спорю насчет социализма. Я, девочка, выросшая в глухой деревне, получила школьное образование, позволившее мне выдержать конкурс в институт, где было 6,5 человек на место, бесплатно закончила его, получая повышенную стипендию за многодетную семью...
Но в то же время, я очень хорошо знаю историю своего рода и так сказать историю "малой" родины, чтобы глубоко отрицательно относиться к "шариковым" рода человеческого. Чтоб не повторяться - перечитай мой пост в "Кто мы"....

----------


## Lilu

Привет девчёнки и возможно мальчишки! Не далее как вчера, мне позвонила моя невеста(свадьба у неё на этой неделе) и сказала, что все конкурсы надо срочно менять(мы их обговаривали 2 месяца назад), потому что у неё на свадьбе будут  одни девчёнки, к счастью я вспомнила про эту тему, т.к.каких либо нароботок в этой области у меня к сожалению нет! Будет время придумаю, или узнаю, обязательно выложу.

----------


## Итальяно

А мне эта тема нравится!  :Ok: 
У меня на любом мероприятии всегда есть чисто женский и чисто мужской конкурс. Таким образом я выявляю звёздную пару вечера - мачо-мэна и лэйди-мармилэйд типа... 
Понравился, к примеру, изложенный здесь чисто мужской конкурс "Бои носорогов". :rolleyes:
За 8 лет работы я так и не нашёл лучше женского конкурса, чем "Принцесса на горошине"... Уже как только не изголялся и не интерпретировал. Но от сути так и не ушёл... :frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> изложенный здесь чисто мужской конкурс "Бои носорогов".


Ткни носом, пожалуйста, а то что-то не вижу я его...

----------


## Итальяно

В другой теме то есть...
Мужики. На лоб им - скотчем скрепки канцелярские. К поясу вешаются надутые до упора шары. Врубается музло. И понеслось. Нужно соответственно лопнуть шарик противника...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мужики. На лоб им - скотчем скрепки канцелярские. К поясу вешаются надутые до упора шары. Врубается музло. И понеслось. Нужно соответственно лопнуть шарик противника...
> __________________


на мой взгляд, жестковато...

----------


## skomorox

*Итальяно*,
 ещё не гарантия, что скрепками можно лопнуть шар! Я на детских мероприятиях из пистолета присоску с  иголкой стреляю в хорошо надутый шар - и он не всегда лопается. У меня для этого есть специальная палочка-выручалочка с иголкой на конце. Только от неё шар гарантировано лопнет. Так что....!

----------


## MOLOT30

25 октября отработаем корпоратив для магазина кулинарии "Апельсин" (д/р - 3 года). Коллектив сложный-женщинки, 90% разведёнок, из 40 человек только 3-ое мужчинок (один шеф-повар Ахмет какой-то среди них:biggrin:) и  самое главное, по предварительным данным - полное отсутствие корпоративной культуры на предприятии.А заказ приняли 23-его...Вообщем веселуха. Отчитаемся тогда по конкурсам для этой целевой аудитории.

----------


## Инна Р.

> на мой взгляд, жестковато...


Да нормальная игра - только шарики устанешь надувать, я поэтому ее не люблю!

----------


## www_orlov

вот моя аська... 385619642 давай пообщаемса... я могу много что тебе поведать нового... как и ты думаю мне... Саша... стучи... с пометкой орлу...

----------


## www_orlov

с остальными смарю здесь каши не сваришь...  Я ЗА ПРАВДУ... ПОЭТОМУ ГОВОРЮ ВСЁ НА ПРЯМУЮ...

----------


## www_orlov

*Итальяно*,
ЭТ Я ТЕБЕ АСЬКУ ВЫСЛАЛ...

----------


## optimistka17

> Отчитаемся тогда по конкурсам для этой целевой аудитории.


 А где же отчет?

----------


## Gestiya

Рисовальный (муж)

2 команды по 6 человек в колонны к 2-м листам ватмана или доскам, на кот рисовать будут.
У каждого в руках задание
1) ноги                     2) хвост
- рога                        - туловище
- хвост                       - колокольчик на шее
- голова                      - вымя
- кольцо в ноздрях        - ноги
- туловище                  - голова

У одной команды 1) получается бык, у другой 2) - корова

Жен "Высокий каблучок" хорошо, если мужчина проведет

Вызывается претендентка. Учитывается эффектный выхо, она должна присесть на стул, эффектно забросить нога за ногу. Вед измеряет  высоту каблука

Жен "Конкурс красоты"
2 жен команды 3-6 чел
1) Талия  - Участницы обнимаются, группируются, выдыхают... и вед измеряет объем талии - у кого меньше 
2) Ноги  -  Участницы обнимаются, группируются И на счет -три!- поднимают ноги. у какой команды меньше ног останется
3) Руки - команды в затылок. Реквизит - 2 листа бамаги(для черновиков - серой такой). Номер один со старта бросает лист вперед. №2 - подбегает к месту падения, подбирает лист и рукой бросает несмятый лист вперед. № 3 -//-, №4 -//- и т. д. Выирывает та команда, у кот руки более длинные и лист улетел дальше.

И так далее.

----------


## Евгений555

Да..... навеяли воспоминания.... пел и вел однажды День Энергетика....было 400 мужиков и одна тетенька  :biggrin:..........порвали тетю...... а как они медлячки друг с другом танцевали когда уже подкиряли..... :Vah:  С Наступающим ВСЕХ !!!!!!!

----------


## Итальяно

*Gestiya*,
по моему субъективному мнению, конкурс рисования неплохой. Тема хоть и избитая, но в данном случае с быком и коровой должна пройти. Тут главное, как прикольно ведущий сможет прокоментировать каждое "произведение".
"Высокий каблучок" - ну... не знаю...
"Конкурс красоты" вряд ли когда бы вообще сделал. Конкурс, как ни крути, получается личностный. Думаю, особенно, женщинам, будет обидно, когда начнут мерить их "слегка не идеальные" формы и размеры. 
Однажды одна девушка на юбилее не захотела упомянать свой размер ноги. По её мнению, 40-ой - её - это неприлично большой. Вот так вот...)

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Дорогие друзья. 
Я предлагаю вашему вниманию еще одну веселую анкету для взрослых.
Возьмите листок А4. 
На котором, «составители анкеты» должны на верху написать - 4 буквы. С, Д, Р, Л или П. 

Расшифрую аббревиатуру этих букв:
С – Какой я в семье.
Д – Какой я дома.
Р – Какой я на работе или в работе.
Л - Какой я в любви.
Эта буква «П» только для близких, знакомых, друзей. 
Потому что не все могут оценить этот прикол или юмор. 
П – Какой я в постели.  

ТЕКСТ: 
Дорогие друзья, напишите, пожалуйста, вверху листочка 4 буквы. Я даю вам буквы С, Д, Р, и эЛ. 
Буквы вы можете записать в любом порядке, можете первую букву написать и Д, и Р, и любую другую. 
В общем, перемешайте их, как кому нравится. Ставьте их в любой последовательности. 
Не забудьте еще на этом листочке поставить свое имя.
Где ни будь в углу, например или на обратной стороне листка. 
Что бы мы могли узнать, кто заполнял эту анкету.
Теперь я прошу слева, в колонку написать цифры 1, 2, 3, 4.

Выглядеть должно это примерно так:
_____________________________________________________________________

Надежда


Л, Р, Д, С


1    Как хотела меня мать да за шостого отдать 
да тот шостый, не живой не мертвый,
Ой не отдай меня мать.

2    Легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда,
     И любят песню деревни и села, и любят песню большие города.

3    Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина
      Головой, склоняясь до самого тына.

4    Дай голубчик расскажу, дай на ручку взгляну,
Я и правды не скажу, но и врать не стану.
На руке три лини, лепестками лилии.
Это ты, а это я, а это здесь судьба твоя.


1    Хватит крутиться! Утрой себе праздник.
2    Не уверен - не обгоняй!
3    Наплевать. 
4…Красота – страшная сила!


1   Семеро одного не ждут.
2    Не мечите бисер пред свиньями.
3   Работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
4   В семь не без урода.


1   Динозавр
2    Попугай
3   Морская звезда
4   Клоп
________________________________________________________________________________________
Что означают буквы, вы вначале не говорите, расшифруете тогда, когда будете зачитывать текст.
Текст советую читать только после третьей рюмки, на трезвую голову она не очень воспринимается.
Но если вы опытный ведущий и у вас хорошо подвешен язык. То вперед.

И так, для чего нужно, что бы «составители анкеты» ставили буквы в разном порядке?
Для того, что бы Вы могли озвучить, что «составитель анкеты» ставит по жизни на первое, второе, третье и четвертое место.
По моей анкете получается, что я ставлю на первое место – Любовь.
На втором месте по важности у меня – Работа.
На третье место я ставлю – Дом.
Ну а четвертое место у меня занимает – Семья.

Продолжаем составление анкеты - 2 этап.
ТЕКСТ: 
Теперь дорогие друзья, прошу вас вспомнить ваши любимые песни.
Ну что вы часто поете в ванной? Что вы часто мурлычете себе под нос?
И теперь прошу вас в первую колонку цифр, радом с каждой циферкой написать – пару тройку строчек из песни. Из ваших любимых песен. Это могут быть строчки из припева, или любого другого куплета.

Например:
1    Как хотела меня мать да за шостого отдать 
да тот шостый, не живой не мертвый,
Ой не отдай меня мать.

2    Легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда,
     И любят песню деревни и села, и любят песню большие города.

3    Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина
      Головой, склоняясь до самого тына.

4    Дай голубчик расскажу, дай на ручку взгляну,
Я и правды не скажу, но и врать не стану.
На руке три лини, лепестками лилии.
Это ты, а это я, а это здесь судьба твоя.

Следующий этап:
ТЕКСТ: 
Напротив, следующих цифр. Мы с вами запишем. Все предложения связанные с крылатыми фразами,
лозунгами, то - что вы часто любите повторять, мы часто называем их словами или фразами «паразитами» Бывает, прицепится к вам такая фраза, что даже не знаешь, как от нее избавиться.
Или можно вспомнить нашу так любимую и ненавистную рекламу.

Например:
1    Хватит крутиться! Устрой себе праздник.
     (из рекламы)
2    Не уверен - не обгоняй!
3    Наплевать. 
(Это слово из тех, которые мы называем - «слова паразиты» 
Это слово, одно время, я часто повторяла, что часто раздражала моих друзей)
4…Красота – страшная сила!
(Где- то, я уже это слышала, так пришло в голову)

Следующий этап, от ведущего требует знание - пословиц, поговорок и скороговорок. 
ТЕКСТ: 
А теперь дорогие мои вспомните, пожалуйста - пословицы, поговорки и скороговорки.
Не пугайтесь вы так, я вам обязательно помогу и напомню вам некоторые их них.
(произносить надо это быстро)
СКОРОГОВОРКИ:
Шла Саша по шоссе и сосала сушку.
Бык - тупогуб, тупогубенький бычок, у быка бела губа была тупа. 
Тридцать три корабля лавировали, лавировали, да так и не вылавировали.
Рапортовал да не дорапортовал, стал дорапортовывать, и за ропортовался.
И т.д.

ПОСЛОВИЦЫ:
Береженного - бог бережет.
Без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда.
Будьте как дома, но не забывайте, что вы в гостях.
В семье не без урода.
В тесноте, да не в обиде.
В тихом омуте черти водятся.
Взявшись за гуж, не говори, что не дюж.
Видит око, да зуб неймет.
Волки сыты и овцы целы.
Волков боятся в лес не ходить.
Один за всех, и все за одного.
Гусь свинье не товарищ.
Работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
Семь раз отмерь один раз отрежь.
Скучен день до вечера, коли делать нечего.
Семеро одного не ждут.
Сделал дело, гуляй смело.
И т.д.

Например:
1   Семеро одного не ждут.
2    Не мечите бисер пред свиньями.
3   Работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
4   В семь не без урода.

И последний этап:
ТЕКСТ:
Наша анкета подходит к завершению. 
И вам остается первое - написать животных, которые ходят по земле.
Второе - парящих и летающих по воздуху.
Третье - обитающих и плавающих в воде.
И четвертое, последнее это мерзкие, маленькие и большие «гады», клопы и букашки, разные там таракашки, змеи и пауки, всякие слизняки.

Например:
1   Динозавр
2    Попугай
3   Морская звезда
4   Клоп.

И так после третьей рюмки мы решили зачитать анкету посмотрим, что у меня получалось?
ТЕКСТ:
Надежда. По приветствуем Надежду, дорогие друзья. И сейчас мы всё, всё о ней узнаем. 
Кстати вы хорошо ее знаете? Нет, так познакомимся!
Надежда мой компас земной, ставит на первое место…. 
Простите я не сказала что означают эти буквы С, Д, Р, П или Л.
С – Какие мы в семье.
Д – Какие мы дома.
Р – Какие мы в работе.
Л – Какие мы в любви или в пастели.

И так Надежда волнуется, прошу дробь. 
(Все ладошками быстро стучат по столу)
Надежда на первое место ставит любовь.
На второе место поставила работу. Я так понимаю любовь и работа не разделимы.
На третьем месте у нее дом. 
И на последнее место она поставила семью. Да, на семью, нас уже не хватает порой.
Хотя кто-то может со мной и поспорить. 
Но здесь находятся те, кто всё всегда успевает, и на все всегда хватает и сил и времени  и семья в порядке, и дом в отличном состоянии, и на работе пашешь как трактор, и на любовь всегда есть минуточка.
Так посмотрим, что душа наша Наденька поет. 
Когда в сердце любовь цветет:
Как хотела меня мать да за шостого отдать 
Да тот шостый, не живой не мертвый,
Ой не отдай меня мать.
(Да, тупик не знаю даже как комментировать. 
В таких случаях я быстро перехожу к следующему пункту.)

ТЕКСТ:
Так, так, а в роботе то какова?
Легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда,
И любят песню деревни и села, и любят песню большие города.
Я так понимаю что легко и весело рядом с вами, и ни кто и ни когда не соскучиться с вами.
И любят вас в деревнях и селах и любят вас и в городах.
Завидую. Прошу прощения, а какая у вас профессия?

ТЕКСТ:
Текс, текс, а что у нас дома происходит?
Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина,
Головой, склоняясь до самого тына.
(без комментариев - уже устала, придумывайте, и додумывайте сами.)

Писать это всегда сложно, а проводить легко. 
Тем более это занимает гостей, когда они только пришли в гости.
Я провожу анкету на юбилеях, всегда зачитываем анкету юбиляра. 
Которую, вы сами понимаете, готовим с юбиляром при встречи по обсуждению юбилея.
Так же на свадьбах анкета заполняется на молодых заранее, при встречи и обсуждении проведения свадьбы.
Хорошо анкета проходит в маленьких компаниях до 10 человек. На девичниках, на мальчишниках.

Для примера, я хочу вам рассказать о давнишнем мероприятии, который проводился в одном коллективе, и я попросила директора этого учреждения заполнить анкету и порадовать своих сотрудников. Идет мероприятие, и через какое то время думаю пора читать анкету.
Я спрашиваю сотрудников, а хорошо они знают своего начальника?
И начинаю читать анкету, все идет хорошо, сидят сотрудники улыбаются, поддакивают, иногда комментируют. И тут наступает момент, когда я стала читать о животных. И оказалась, Что руководитель в работе или на работе – СВИНЬЯ. Секунда тишины, вижу, как некоторые давят в себе смешок, а посмеяться не могут. Начальник, все-таки. 
Я по-моему тогда сказала так: А что вы думаете - свинья никогда не гадит там, где она ест. (Чувствую, что не туда меня несёт. А ситуация ещё напряжённая. Я по моему, больше никогда не имела, большего успеха по рассказу анекдота) 
ТЕКСТ:
К тому анекдот! Однажды свинья с рыбой поспорили. Рыба, увидев свинью, валящуюся в грязи на берегу, сказала: Ой - свинья, какая же ты грязная, вонючая и мухи вокруг тебя. И питаешься ты объедками. Вот толи дела я, вся такая чистая, сверкающая и плаваю я только в чистой воде. 
На что свинья ответила рыбе: Подумаешь! За то когда тебя едят - ОПЛЕВЫВАЮТСЯ, а когда меня только ПАЛЬЧИКИ ОБЛИЗЫВАЮТ! 
(Сколько было смеха за то, еле угамонились)
Вот тогда я поняла, как хорошо к месту вставить анекдот.
Хотя меня анекдот однажды выручил еще раз. Много лет тому назад я отдыхал в санатории.
Прекрасное место, перезнакомились со всеми, отдохнули замечательно. 
Пришла пора уезжать, но что-то с утра не заладилось. Во первых, мы опоздали на автобус который вёз на станцию. Хорошо помогли мужчины, они на личном транспорте нас привезли на станцию. Покупает билет, а нам говорят, что электричка опаздывает на час.  Мы сумели занять себя и два часа пролетели быстро. Наконец садимся в электричку, отправляемся, но не тут то было. Этот поезд едет, едет, остановится. Опять едет, едет, остановится. Потом вообще попросили нас из электрички выйти, оказалась, последние три вагона ехали на тормозах, заклинило колодки. В конце концов, через час нас попросили снова садится в вагоны. Проходим, садимся, отъезжаем. А народ с юмором оказался, давай над нами прикалываться, мол - вот вы в санатории отдыхали, так там поди нагрешили, вот из за вас и не едет поезд.
А со мной была моя младшая дочь, года 4 ей тогда было. Так я не выдержала этих приколов. 
Встала и рассказала всему вагону анекдот. 
Однажды одной даме живущей греховной жизнью гадалка нагадала, что та погибнет от воды. 
Та, пить боится - вдруг захлебнется, мыться боится - вдруг поскользнется. 
Но однажды она выигрывает в лотерею - кругосветное путешествие. 
При чем все бесплатно, лайнер шикарный, но плыть, правда - надо по марям, океанам. Что делать?
Думала она думала и решила что из-за неё одной «Б» бог не станет топить целый корабль.
Вот она уже и на корабле всё отлично, всё шикарно, но главное всё бесплатно. И стала она знакомиться с пассажирами, и оказалось что всем, как-то путевки достались даром. Кому-то друзья подарили. Кому-то презент сделали. Отдыхают значит, наслаждаются, а тут ночью, шторм и стала эта посудина тонуть. Дама эта, на палубе - бух на колени и давай молится: - Господи, почему из-за меня одной «Б» ты решил потопить целый корабль?
А Бог из-за облаков выглядывает и говорит: - Я вас «б - - - -й» - 5 лет на один корабль собирал!
   Вот так! За то потом мы до самой конечной остановки ехали молча, то есть пассажиры больше над нами не прикалывались. 
Как, оказывается, полезно знать анекдоты. 
Успехов вам друзья. Наш корабль под названием жизнь - непотопляем!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья.
Вашему вниманию предлагаю еще одну анкету.
Для этой анкеты необходима подготовка, то есть вы, заранее собираете различные вырезки из журналов, газет и т.д. 
Которые, бы отвечали на вопрос:
Первое - Какой я в жизни? Или мой жизненный девиз?
И второе - Какой я в любви? 
(А это только для близких и понимающих юмор друзей)
Или какой я в постели? - 

Например, вот одна вырезка из журнала:
«Будь готов, всегда готов!» - 
(Эта фраза умудряется, ответить на оба вопроса сразу) 
Какой я в жизни? - «Будь готов, всегда готов!»
Какой я в любви? - «Будь готов, всегда готов!»

Пожалуйста, не озвучивайте эти вопросы в слух. 
Иначе будет не интересно. 
Пока это должно быть для всех секретом. 

Можете говорить, что это такое своеобразное гадание, 
И что сегодня всеми нами управляют звезды. 
Или говорите, что мы любим, испытывать судьбу, 
а что сегодня она нам ответит? 
И так далее.

Но чем больше, у вас будет вырезок тем лучше. 
Складываем их в коробочку.
Затем, приготовьте для себя листок и ручку.
И так представим себе, что к вам пришли гости. 
И пока они располагаются, вы просите ваших гостей,
По одному достать из коробки заготовленные вырезки.
Например, в гостях у вас Лена, Миша, Саша, Маша, Володя и Владимир.
И так, первая в гости пришла к вам Лена – просите её выбирать себе из коробки вырезку из газеты. Но читать, что написано на этой вырезке не разрешайте. А пусть ваши вырезки в коробке лежат «Текстом вниз»
И пишите себе на листочек:
1. Лена
А на изнаночной стороне вырезки из газет пишете фломастером или ручкой примерно так: - 1/1 – Это будет означать, что Лена первая по списку, ответила на первый вопрос. Какая я в жизни? Или Мой жизненный девиз?
Затем просите достать из коробки ещё одну вырезку из газет.
И записываете следующее: 1/2 - Это будет означать, что Лена под первым номером - ответила на второй вопрос.
И складываете выбранные Леной вырезки в другую коробку.
Не перемешивайте эти вырезки из газет, а складывайте их по порядку. 
И храните их так же - текстом вниз. Так вам будет удобно в последствии.
Следующий пришел у нас Миша. Просим его взять из коробки одну вырезку. И пишем на нашем листочке:
1. Лена
2. Миша 
А на вырезке выбранном, Мишей пишем: -  2/1 – То есть, Миша у нас под номером 2 - ответил на первый вопрос.
Затем просим его еще выбрать вторую вырезку из газет.
И пишем на выбранной Мишей вырезке: - 2/2 – То есть Миша под порядковым номером 2 – ответил на второй вопрос.
И так далее.

На вашем листочке должна быть такая запись:
1 Лена
2 Миша
3. Саша
4. Маша
5. Володя
6. Владимир (с одинаковыми именами всегда бывает сложно, но всегда можно воспользоваться их кличкой или фамилией)

Вырезки лучше начинать читать после третьей рюмки. 
Что бы ваши гости были уже, навеселе. 
Иначе это будет выглядеть пресно.

Ну что, всегда бывает интереснее на примере.
Вот я специально достала свои вырезки из газет и журналов.
И так, у нас в коробке с верху лежит вырезки под номером 6.

Текст:
И так, под номером 6 у нас Владимир.
И сейчас мы узнаем о нем, какой же он в жизни. 
Или какой у него жизненный девиз: 
(Помните что на вырезках написано нами - 6/1 – переворачиваем, читаем)
(у меня тут на столе первая вырезка)
Читаем: А в жизни наш Владимир
«ПОДАРОК а милым дамам приятный СЮРПРИЗ» 
при чём с трёх процентной скидкой. (так в уголке нарисовано)
(Берем следующую вырезку на ней должно быть написано 6/2 переворачиваем, читаем)
А в постели наш Владимир думает так: - 
«МНОГИЕ МУЖЧИНЫ ОТКАЖУТСЯ ОТ МОИХ УСЛУГ,
ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ ВСЕ МАСТЕРА – ЖЕНЩИНЫ ЗАНЯТЫ»

Пятым по списку у нас Володя.
(берем врезку из газет, на которой написано: - 5/1)
Володя у нас по жизни предводитель и всегда призывает всех:
«НУ ЧЁ, ПОЙДЁМ МОЧИТЬ НАРОД?»
(Берем следующую вырезку – 5/2)
А как обстоят дела у Володи на любовном фронте?
«Я ВЫРОС В НИЩЕТЕ – И НЕ МОГУ УПУСТИТЬ ШАНС ЗАРАБОТАТЬ»

(достаем 4/1)
Тэкс, следующая по списку Машуня.
Так что, у неё в жизни творится? 
Сейчас узнаем. Сейчас, сейчас. Сейчас, сейчас.
И так…
«ПЛАН НА БЛИЖАЙШИЕ ПЯТЬ ЛЕТ: 
НЕ ЗАЛЕТЕТЬ НА ДЕНЬГИ, 
НЕ ЗАЛЕТЕТЬ В АРМИЮ
И ПРОСТО НЕ ЗАЛЕТЕТЬ…»

(берем следующую вырезку 4/2)
А как у нас, вернее у Маши идут дела в амурных сферах.
О!
«ОЧ. УМЕЛЫЕ РУЧКИ»

(вырезка под 3/1)
Продолжаем, следующий у нас Саша.
Саша, Саша, Саша – радость наша.
А у Саши все еще впереди:
«ИЩУ РАБОТУ ОХРАННИКОМ,
ВООРУЖЁН ДО ЗУБОВ»

(Вырезка 3/2)
Саша утверждает, что у него всё, что находится ниже пояса...
«Я ЖЕ ТЕБЕ ГОВОРЮ – 
РЕДКИЙ ЭКЗЕМПЛЯР РУЧНОЙ РАБОТЫ!»

Продолжать больше не буду, думаю, что уже все всем понятно.

А на последок, расскажу один из моментов мероприятия. 
Этот конкурс я как-то проводила в одном из школьных коллективов.
С удовольствием все развлекались и хорошо реагировали на тексты из вырезок. Но одна пионервожатая очень обиделась. Потому что ей досталось, что в постели она на всё отвечает: - «Будь готов, всегда готов!»
По моему очень даже. Все смеялись. Почему обиделась, до сих пор загадка?
Я, конечно стала оправдываться, что это перст судьбы, что вами сегодня управляли звезды, и а я тут не причем. Тем более записки доставали они сами. И что эта записка могла оказаться у кого угодно. 
Так что зря обижаетесь. Теперь имея опыт, я ни когда не стану оправдываться перед людьми. Тем более что они пьяненькие, а я нет.

Ну что желаю успехов!

----------


## ЛенОК009

> За 8 лет работы я так и не нашёл лучше женского конкурса, чем "Принцесса на горошине"...


А я это конкурс обыгрываю не "Принцесса на горошине", может потому что я ведущАЯ, а не ведущИЙ? А как Принц на горошине на стулье под салфеткой раскладываю маленькие конфетки (леденцы) шоколадные и расстаять могут:biggrin:
Кто был точнее к правильному ответу, тот и победитель. И конфеты кладу не равное кол-во а на один стул 8, а на другой 10.  
Этот конкурс вполне можно провести  в чисто мужской компании.

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

> Вам всё это так просто кажется наверное потому, что вы никогда с этим не сталкивались! Сколько я в интернее, во всякой литературе не искал конкурсы для мужчин, ничего весёлого и интересного я не нашёл! Ну если вас конечно устраивает игра в дартс? Или же древняя и же никому не интересая игра "А у меня в штанах"! Не знаю.....на мой взгляд, если я завтра предложу поиграть МВДэшникам в дартс, останусь без зарплаты


Можно приобрести детский дартс с шариками на которых липучки,а на самой мишени изображены животные. Самое большое животное  - слон. Три шарика , три броска  - три раза выбить слона(хочешь чего нибудь большого и светлого ....). Обычно это очень распаляет не только мужчин,но и женщин(из личного опыта хотя он ещё очень мал.)

----------

